# 30930 - ther fx nasal inf turbinate



## Rachael Cooper (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello, I am reviewing a complaint and the member alleges that her turbinates were not removed. The provider billed *CPT 30930 - THER FX NASAL INF TURBINATE*, this is not for the removal of the turbinates but to fracture them correct? 
The other CPT code billed with this surgery is 30520 - SEPTOPL/SUBMUC RESEC,/CART SCOR,CONT/GR. 
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## nsteinhauser (May 20, 2011)

*30930*

Hi Rachael - You mentioned 'the provider'  - if you aren't the provider, can you get a copy of the op note?  Then you could see what really happened.  If 30930 was correctly coded (and you won't be able to know this until you get a copy of the op note), then you're right, the code describes fracturing of the inferior turbinate bone.  There are other cpt codes that describe excision or submucous resection of turbinates.

A good resource for information is the website for the American Academy of Otolaryngology.   

Hope this helps.


----------



## capricew (May 31, 2011)

I would like to add that the ama states if both a submucous resection
(30140) and fracturing of the turbinates (30930) are done at the same time, then only the submucous resection is coded as it involves more work than the fracturing of the turbinate.


----------

